# Uneven ceiling height after wall removal



## coopatroopa (Sep 19, 2017)

I removed the wall between my kitchen and dining room. Soon after i realize that there is about a 1/4" height different (thickness of a lath) between the heights. Both ceilings are what appear to be the original plaster (i.e., drywall was no placed over the lower ceiling). 

Any thoughts on the best strategy to patch this area so the height different won't be obvious?

I attached a picture showing the area in question.

TIA


----------



## coopatroopa (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes.... Just a normal drywall repair,,,,....... cut a stripof DW/screw it up....tape and finish it....


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

As I understand it say ceiling " A " is 1/4 inch lower than Ceiling " B " & both ceilings are lath & plaster.
If the above is the case than use a 10 foot straight edge say 5 ft on ceiling A & 5 ft on ceiling B, Question will it feather out to O if yes the apply lath to the demoed area apply plaster to with in 1/8 inch of finish plane Than apply the finish coat feathered to match existing. You will need a bonding agent on all existing plaster Some veneer plaster system do not require a bonding agent.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you made a fake beam out of 1x6 material (3 sided box) with the one side trimmed 1/4 shorter, it would cover it up. No one would spot the difference.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yes.... Just a normal drywall repair,,,,....... cut a stripof DW/screw it up....tape and finish it....


Sorry, I looked at the pic quickly, and did not read the post clearly as to 1/4 and lath.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Install 1/4" drywall higher ceiling. Tape the seams and wall joints, paint.


----------

